# Kobalt Compressor shuts off immediately



## sunshinephotographic (5 mo ago)

This is a 10 Gallon KOBALT model 103797 that shuts off in a matter of seconds please when powered on, please download the video from the link inserted and give me your opinion I am guessing regulator/manifold malfunction? You can hear a slight air movement after shut off.









Compressor


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





Thanks,
Derek , Orlando FL


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sunshinephotographic said:


> This is a 10 Gallon KOBALT model 103797 that shuts off in a matter of seconds please when powered on, please download the video from the link inserted and give me your opinion I am guessing regulator/manifold malfunction? You can hear a slight air movement after shut off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the air tank empty?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

sunshinephotographic,

How does it shut off ? thermal overload tripping or house circuit breaker? A jammed up check valve could cause this., also a bad start capacitor or start up clutch/switch. Do you smell any burning scent? Is it immediately hot?

Stephen



sunshinephotographic said:


> This is a 10 Gallon KOBALT model 103797 that shuts off in a matter of seconds please when powered on, please download the video from the link inserted and give me your opinion I am guessing regulator/manifold malfunction? You can hear a slight air movement after shut off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

